# "Java lernen" in etwas mehr als 8 Tagen



## Tenshi (22. Aug 2009)

Guten Tag,
bald sind die Ferien vorbei, und die 12. Klasse beginnt für mich.
Mit dabei: Leistungskurs Informatik, und somit auch Java.
Leider fehlt mir viel, was meine Mitschüler sich im Profilkurs angeeignet haben, krankheitsbedingt.
Was ich bei Java schon behandelt habe sind "Grundbegriffe der Programmierung, Objektorientierte Konzepte, Einführung in die Programmiersprache Java, Einfache Beispielprogramme, Lexikalische Konventionen, Datentypen und Variablen, Ausdrücke und Operatoren, Kontrollstrukturen, Blöcke und Methoden, Klassen und Objekte, Vererbung und Polymorphie"
Soweit in etwa, mehr oder weniger, mein Kenntnisstand.

Nun stehe ich vor einer für mich unlösbaren Aufgabe, denn ich weiß garnicht wie ich da rangehen soll.
Ich muss dann soweit sein, dass ich einfache Grafische Oberflächen programmieren kann, zum Beispiel für die eines Taschenrechners.
Meine Kollegen haben auch schon "Pong" programmiert. 
So in etwa sollte ich es können.

Ich weiß nun leider gar nicht wie ich da rangehen soll, und in meiner Verzweiflung wende ich mich jetzt einfach mal an dieses Forum hier, ob ihr mir da irgendwie helfen könnt, o.Ä., ich weiß selber nicht genau wie ich mir das vorzustellen habe.

Danke im Vorraus,

MfG


----------



## M4x0r (22. Aug 2009)

Liste von Tutorials


----------



## Jango (22. Aug 2009)

Du wirst deine gesamte Freizeit opfern müssen, um dir diese Dinge selbst beizubringen.
Fang bei 0 an und lerne schnell, probieren, Fehler machen, daraus lernen und weiter probieren. Der Vorteil, wenn du bei 0 anfängst ist, dass dir wahrscheinlich dann schon so manches bekannt vorkommt.

Beim Erlernen einer Programmiersprache setzt man immer auf 150% Eigeninitiative (auch Lehrer).


----------



## Schandro (22. Aug 2009)

das wichtigste: Versuch auf keinen Fall krampfhaft dieses Programm irgendwie hinzubekommen. Das bringt nichts. Du musst ERST z.b. in nem Java-Handbuch was darüber gelesen haben bevor du auch nur überhaupt ne Chance hast es selber zu machen.
Und versuch bitte auch nicht, dir mit irgendwelchen Code aus dem Internet das Programm zusammenkopieren, das bringt nur Frustration und dauert länger als es selbst richtig zu machen. (Jedenfalls bei solchen Anfänger Sachen)

Falls du Stichwörter brauchst oder Links, wo du was über bestimmte Themen nachlesen kannst, dann frag ruhig.


----------



## Tenshi (22. Aug 2009)

Guten Tag,
danke erstmal für die Antworten. Dass ich dafür alles meiner Freizeit opfern muss, ist mir bewusst, und darauf habe ich mich auch eingestellt.
Problem, was ich oben kopiert habe, was ich bereits kann, sind die Überschriften von Arbeitsblättern, die hat unser Lehrer uns aus irgendeinem Buch kopiert.

Bei den Listen von Tutorials - welches Tutorial ist denn gut, welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

MfG


----------



## Schandro (22. Aug 2009)

Tenshi hat gesagt.:


> Bei den Listen von Tutorials - welches Tutorial ist denn gut, welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



Falls du die Sachen die du oben gepostet hast wirklich größtenteils kannst, dann solltest du mit dem GUI-Programmieren anfangen. Am sinnvollsten wär wahrscheinlich Swing, wobei du dafür auch teilweise AWT können musst (Swing baut darauf auf)

Einer von vielen Links dazu:
Java ist auch eine Insel – 14 Grafikprogrammierung mit dem AWT (wichtig: da die Java Insel mehr ein Nachschlagewerk als ein Lehrbuch ist, kann es sein das dort auch Themen intensiv behandelt werden die du erstmal nicht brauchst. Das wirst du wahrscheinlich selber merken, du kannst die dann ruhig überspringen. Aufjedenfall solltest du aber den Bereich über "LayoutManager" durchlesen!)


----------



## Marco13 (22. Aug 2009)

Keins und alle  Bei Tutorials bit es unterschiedliche Stile, d.h. unterschiedliche Arten die Dinge zu erklären und unterschiedliche Zielsetzungen - und nicht zuletzt unterschiedliche Zielgruppen. Während ein Buch/Tutorial vielleicht mit den elementaren Dingen anfängt (Variablen, Schleifen, If-Abfragen) und diese ausführlich behandelt, richtet sich ein anderes vielleicht eher an Umsteiger, die diese Grundbegriffe schon kennen. 

Es macht also sicher keinen Sinn, sich "blind" (oder auch auf die Empfehlung eines anderen hin) EIN Tutorial rauszupicken, und das dann stur und gezwungen bis zum Ende durchzuackern, obwohl man schon nach 2 Seiten denkt "laaangweilig" oder "blöd erklärt, ich versteh' garnichts". Mein Tipp wäre, dir mal die ersten Seiten anzusehen, und wenn es dir gefällt, machst du weiter, und wenn nicht, schaust du dir mal die anderen Tutorials an, bis du eins gefunden hast, das dir zusagt. 

Das soll nicht heißen, dass sich beim Erlernen einer Programmiersprache nicht eine gewisse "Systematik" und ein geordnetes Behandeln aufeinanderfolgender (und aufeinander aufbauender!) Themengebiete empfiehlt. Aber wenn in dem Tutorial, das du dir ausgesucht hast, ein Thema nicht verständlich erklärt ist, hast du ja noch zig andere Tutorials, wo du dir das Thema mal ansehen kannst. Und im Zweifelsfall (mindestens) ein Forum, in dem du nachfragen kannst


----------



## Tenshi (26. Aug 2009)

Tach, hab mich jetz doch von 0 an durchgearbeitet, und das war ganz gut, um alles wieder aufzufrischen und ein wenig neues zu lernen, jetz will ich mir aber gerne GUI-Programmierung anschauen
Nehme dazu "Java ist auch eine Insel", find ich ganz angenehm zu lesen.
Nur fängt es sofort an, beim Beispiel ein JFrame zu erstellen: 

```
import _saito_fett_  javax.swing.JFrame _saito_fettout_ ;
public class HelloSwingFrame
{
  public static void main( String[] args )
  {
      JFrame   f = new   JFrame  ( "Das Fenster zur Welt" );
    f.setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE );
    f.setSize( 300, 200 );
    f.setVisible( true );  }
}
```
Die Zeile "import _saito_fett_  javax.swing.JFrame _saito_fettout_ ;" versteh ich nicht, _saito_fett_ ? Was ist das?

Grüße


----------



## Leroy42 (26. Aug 2009)

Tenshi hat gesagt.:


> Die Zeile "import _saito_fett_  javax.swing.JFrame _saito_fettout_ ;" versteh ich nicht, _saito_fett_ ? Was ist das



Das gibts doch gar nicht!

Also entweder


```
import javax.swing.*
```

oder


```
import javax.swing.JFrame
```


----------



## SlaterB (26. Aug 2009)

könnte ne Formatierung sein, Fett ein, Fett aus, wie bei HTML


----------



## 0x7F800000 (26. Aug 2009)

Whaaaargh, Schandro, was hast du denn da für'n Link reingestellt^^ 
5. auflage, auf irgendsoeiner seite von der uni hagen, ich glaub's...

8. Auflage

iss bisschen frischer 
Und wenn da in den code beispielen plötzlich irgendwelcher murks auftaucht, der überhaupt gar nicht nach java aussieht, dann ist das ein Bug, das kommt bei diesen Online-Versionen leider ab und zu vor.


----------



## Tenshi (26. Aug 2009)

Ah das erklärt natürlich einiges, danke^^


----------



## Jango (26. Aug 2009)

Tenshi hat gesagt.:


> Tach, hab mich jetz doch von 0 an durchgearbeitet, und das war ganz gut, um alles wieder aufzufrischen und ein wenig neues zu lernen...



In 2 Tagen? Respekt...


----------



## Tenshi (26. Aug 2009)

Naja, bin ja noch nicht fertig damit, halt erstmal die Themen die ich schon hatte, die ich oben aufgelistet habe.
Da ich sie, wie bereits gesagt, schon hatte, konnte man sich da schnell durcharbeiten.
War mehr zum Auffrischen, und als Basis, um mich jetz an die GUI-Programmierung zu wagen, und dann damit fortzufahren. Denke, dass ich damit ganz gut fahren werde.

Grüße


----------

